# Here's my new Lagotto Romagnolo



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

His name is Archie and he's a Lagotto Romagnolo.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ah what a cutie...i've never heard of one of those before..*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah new to me too.... but hay cute or what!!...


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Neither had I! After losing both my beautiful dogs this year (January and September) I decided that I was finished with the antihistamine tablets and opted to go for a 'hypo-allergenic' dog. I looked at all the various breeds but have to say that I feel in love with this one. The breed is very ancient and from northern Italy where they are used to find truffles. He's a water dog and that's where his name comes from (lago ... for lake and Romagnolo for the region of Italy where they originate from). I will try and put another photo online ...


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Aww Cute Not Heard Of 1 Of Those Either More Pics Please  Welcome 2 X


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ahh hes Adorable


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all ... yes, he's adorable but his teeth are like razors and he's not liking the word 'NO' at the moment. I get a lot of back-chat when I tell him that word! He's due to go out for the first time on Sunday and I'm hoping that will be the beginning of the end of the biting.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hehe what a handsome chappy.
Thats a lotta grooming fees your gunna have 
Keep us updated with piccys x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

He Looks The Spit Of My Parents Cocker Spaniel/poodle! Gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is adorable.
Have heard f them but never seen one.
I understand they are very intelligent and active so should keep you busy


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Lovely dogs but I would have the urge to get my brush out every 2 minutes to try to straighten the curls! Lol. They are gorgeous.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I have never heard of this breed but theyre gorgeous!!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/picture.php?albumid=831&pictureid=5717
HERE SHE IS NOT QUITE THE SAME BUT THEY DEFO HAVE A SIMILAR LOOK X


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous- absolutely adorable - lucky you!!


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, the breeder mentioned their intelligence and I shouldn't think it will be too long before I'm outsmarted by him, if not already! He is a gundog and so I'm going to have to get him active to tire him out a bit. Roll on this Sunday when he's safe to be out and about. Here is the webpage for the Lagotto Romagnolo club of GB. The Lagotto Romagnolo Club of Great Britain. As for grooming, I'm told by the breeder that he should be groomed once a year but I'm not too sure as his fur is already pretty long, but beautifully curly and soft.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

He Is Lovely I Bet U Carnt Go Anywhere Without Bein Stoped


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi 
He isn't out and about yet - this Sunday thank goodness!
When people do see him they usually think that he's a labradoodle too or a cockerpoo. I can see the similarity.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow I've never even heard of this breed before.. gorgeous.

Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

lynneharvey said:


> Hi
> He isn't out and about yet - this Sunday thank goodness!
> When people do see him they usually think that he's a labradoodle too or a cockerpoo. I can see the similarity.


i thought that in my head! until i checked the pics very simmilar but you can see the diff u will only get 5 mins down the road in about an hour with all the tickles x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Gaesten or Grancanna? lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

lynneharvey said:


> Yeah, the breeder mentioned their intelligence and I shouldn't think it will be too long before I'm outsmarted by him, if not already! He is a gundog and so I'm going to have to get him active to tire him out a bit. Roll on this Sunday when he's safe to be out and about. Here is the webpage for the Lagotto Romagnolo club of GB. The Lagotto Romagnolo Club of Great Britain. As for grooming, I'm told by the breeder that he should be groomed once a year but I'm not too sure as his fur is already pretty long, but beautifully curly and soft.


Im sure you'll change your mind at once a year...lol! You'll become best friends with the hoover!
He is truly lovely, and it is great to know you have researched his background and are planning to give him pleanty of excersise etc...
Top owner **

xXx


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Gaesten - His pedigree name is Gaesten Super Scot as he's the first male in Scotland.


----------

